# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  سوالات آزمون های گاج سوم تجربی

## masood2013

سلام به همه، می خواستم بدونم که چجوری میتونم بدون اینکه تو آزمون های گاج ثبت نام بکنم، سوالات سوم تجربیشو به دست بیارم؟

----------


## masood2013

هیچ کدوم از دوستان راه حلی ندارن؟ حتی اگه باشه راضیم بخرمش، لطفا کمکم بکنید.

----------

